# I've joined the ranks. Domane on the way!



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

After looking for a replacement for my Cervelo RS I decided to go with a 5.9 Domane. Due to the LBS being closed on Mondays and my work schedule it will be Friday before I get a chance to pick it up! Going to be a long week! :cryin:


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Sweet, Let's see some pictures when you get it!


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Srode said:


> Sweet, Let's see some pictures when you get it!


Will do!


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Took the first ride today and came away very happy with my purchase!! So much smoother than my Cervelo and much more the relaxed geometry. The Ultegra DI2 is awesome! Going to get around 50 miles tomorrow to get a better acquainted.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Remember the pictures!


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Mark H said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 309865


Oh Yeah! I like!


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mark H said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 309865


Very nice!!


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! Still getting the feel for it, but I think I'm going to flip the stem to lower the bars just a bit.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes the Domane has such a long head tube that the spacers and the sky pointing stem are not needed. Great bike. Love mine..

View attachment 309883


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

Love the way the bike feels and smooths out most surfaces. Yeah I went cheap with mine, but have components to upgrade this winter when I'm not riding it as much.

Ohhh and gravel riding isn't too bad on it either....


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bellzisu said:


> Love the way the bike feels and smooths out most surfaces. Yeah I went cheap with mine, but have components to upgrade this winter when I'm not riding it as much.
> 
> Ohhh and gravel riding isn't too bad on it either....


Wow, got enough stuff on there?


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> Wow, got enough stuff on there?


I have the same seat post bag on my bike.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

I had to down size what I carried when I had my 2.3. But really it's not much. Nice to have room to haul stuff. The top tube bag is only their to hold my light's battery. 

Plus I don't race or care about racing so weight doesn't matter.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

bellzisu said:


> The top tube bag is only their to hold my light's battery.


What kind of light and battery is that?


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

It's one of those cheap made in china cree lights. Been working for 3 years and paid 30 or so.


----------

